# Vacuum Airtight polybags to reduce space?



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

hello all, 
i dont know if this is the right place to ask this question, if not than please move it to the right area...

so herez the deal...

i use poly bags to ship my t-shirts but their thickness is more than 2 cm... and when it is more than 2cm i can not ship it as oversided letter post which is a lot cheaper than regular parcel or light packet.

this thickness is usually caused by the air filled in it, is there a such thing that can vacuum the air out from the bags (as my mom is claiming that she saw something like that in infomercials lol) than im confident that the thickness will become less than 2cm.

if anyone know of such a vacuum please let me know where i can find it from

thanks very much in advance


----------



## HurfDurf (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah? They have vacuum sealers for food storage bags, and some heavier/thicker bags. I read somewhere that they don't work on poly bags because they are more porous and can't hold the vacuum seal.

I guess it's possible but is $2-$3 first class really that much to spend on shipping? I mean, you can't pass that cost on somehow?


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

HurfDurf said:


> Yeah? They have vacuum sealers for food storage bags, and some heavier/thicker bags. I read somewhere that they don't work on poly bags because they are more porous and can't hold the vacuum seal.
> 
> I guess it's possible but is $2-$3 first class really that much to spend on shipping? I mean, you can't pass that cost on somehow?


i live in Canada and here i have to spend 7.50 while letter post is only 3.40... i just need to reduce the thickness by like 0.30 cms and i can save about $4.... see what i mean?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I usually just cut one of the corners off to leave a small hole in the bag. I have tried using hole punches, needles, etc. and I have found cutting off one of the corners, or creating a small slit in the side helps. I do wholesale though, so I am trying to cram as many as possible in one large box.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> I usually just cut one of the corners off to leave a small hole in the bag. I have tried using hole punches, needles, etc. and I have found cutting off one of the corners, or creating a small slit in the side helps. I do wholesale though, so I am trying to cram as many as possible in one large box.


when i pack them, i usually press with my hand and all the air comes out from the corners (if you press really hard) but by the time i take it to the post office... air is filled back in again lol... and it doesnt go through their standard mailbox slid coz apparently it is touching the sides... weird...


----------

